# If you can only buy ONE J-Nat ...



## alterwisser (Aug 14, 2016)

which one would it be?

Full disclosure: I never had one, never tried one and probably should not even THINK about getting started. But I am curious. I would like to try one. Don't want to spend more than $150 to play around with one though.

I assume finishing stone is what most would recommend?

Currently I use the pretty standard Beston 500, Bester 1200 and Rika 5000 combo ... although I also have a King 1000/6000 combo, a King 1200 and a Naniwa ss 10k ...


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 14, 2016)

I would buy an Aiiwatani koppa. In hardness LV3-3.5 it is a great finishing stone for any kitchen knife IMO. for a more toothy edge I would go for a Hakka Koppa. These can be found at 100-150 USD. 
-Kim


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 14, 2016)

Perhaps this one:

http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/669

Takeshi from MM told me they also have a hardness of LV 3-3.5.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

I was going to say the Takashima Awesedo from JKI, but it's no longer available. I'd say that the Oouchi, the "replacement" Jon found would be a good candidate.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/tennen-toishi-natural-stones/products/oouchi-medium


----------



## foody518 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have one of Maksim's 'lvl 4 Aiiwatani koppa' with a tomo nagura. Leaves a really clean and nice edge and probably the shiniest edge of my Jnat finishing stones (thus far) . With the tomo I believe it was <$130 to the US


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 14, 2016)

Only one ha! Famous last words, I know from experience 

I am just beginning my foray into jnats, so still have a lot to learn, but must thank a number of forum members (and Maksim) for helping me along the way.

I got the Ohira renge Suita, but this is probably finer than desired for "only one". Accordingly, my plan is to followup with something coarser (such as an aoto) for knives where I don't want such a fine edge (honesuki, deba). Also plan to add something even finer that could be used after the Chosera 10k (Ozuku Asagi tempts me, but may be too fine and hard, so still have to do research). I'm sure I'll add a couple more in between the three at some point too so much for me sticking to just one finisher.


----------



## Badgertooth (Aug 15, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I was going to say the Takashima Awesedo from JKI, but it's no longer available. I'd say that the Oouchi, the "replacement" Jon found would be a good candidate.
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/tennen-toishi-natural-stones/products/oouchi-medium



+1



KimBronnum said:


> I would buy an Aiiwatani koppa. In hardness LV3-3.5 it is a great finishing stone for any kitchen knife IMO. for a more toothy edge I would go for a Hakka Koppa. These can be found at 100-150 USD.
> -Kim



+1


----------



## XooMG (Aug 15, 2016)

If I had to buy only one, I don't know why I'd bother with a Japanese natural.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Aug 15, 2016)

A good ohira suita. We can have several synths, though, right?


----------



## panda (Aug 15, 2016)

aizu


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 15, 2016)

There are others with much more J-Nat experience than I, but I would back up the other commenters that one of Maksim's Aiiwatani Koppa's are decent introductions to the J-Nat world for the price... However, I came to them with prior natural stone experience (Started with Arkansas on western knives, and then moved into Belgian Coticules once I began playing with harder and more sophisticated steels.), so was used to sharpening on stones that were small, oddly shaped, or not entirely level. If you are used to sharpening on bigger, rectangular stones, Koppa's might feel a little more awkward at first. The Aiiwatani's also need sealed prior to use with a bit of lacquer. I have never tried one of Jon's Hideriyama or Oouchi stones, but his large ones are normal sized/shaped, and are already lacquered so they are ready to go if these two details matter to you. You are correct, that a finishing stone is a good place to start, although I also like my Binsui. 

I have I believe a Lv.3 Aiiwatani from Maksim, and it's a nice little stone. It's hard to assign a grit number to J-Nats, as a lot of factors influence how they cut (Also, natural stones are toothier than their fineness would suggest.); most of the time I would place my Aiiwatani at anything between 6-10K if I _had_ to pick some numbers for point of common reference, but by preceding with a 6K synthetic edge, and allowing the slurry to break down fully on a well burnished (Not freshly lapped) stone surface netted an edge that was finer than I normally achieve. It also has much more usable bite than - say - a Naniwa Chosera 10K. 

If you're looking for a stone to do wide or single bevels on, Koppa's can be a little frustrating as they tend to move around a bit. The kasumi finish on my Aiiwatani will be a little different than someone elses as there will be variation from stone to stone, but a Lv.3 is not as soft as one might expect, so it requires a very even bevel, practice, and sometimes a little help from some finger stones if I'm not on my game; it doesn't automatically produce a flawless contrast. Making a bigger jump to my stone from something like a Binsui helps with the finish consistency (The coarser blade road finish files the stone, and builds more slurry.), though, as does mud from a softer nagura.

The J-Nats I have really sing on simpler, low-carbide carbon and stainless steels; Hitachi Shirogami, Sandvik 12C27 or 13C26, Hitachi Ginsan, etc all really come to life. On steels with more/harder carbides, I don't find them _quite_ as impressive; I personally prefer my Belgian stones or synths for these steels. 

These are some things that I have learned in my own foray into J-Nats. I hope that this proves helpful...

- Steampunk


----------



## Iggy (Aug 15, 2016)

Definately a nice Ohira Renge Suita Lvl 3,5-4 ... by far my most used Jnat (have quite a few...). Good for Kasumi Finish on single bevel and for final finish for double bevels. But of course it kind of depends on which stone you get as always with natural stones. For 150$ you should be able find a good one, maybe in smaller size.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 15, 2016)

Aizu


----------



## Krassi (Aug 15, 2016)

Hii!

One bricksize Ohira multisuperRenge Suita Lvl 3,5


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 15, 2016)

Krassi said:


> Hii!
> 
> One bricksize Ohira multisuperRenge Suita Lvl 3,5



Wanna give me yours? My mom's coming to visit in October... maybe less toys for my son, more for me (in her luggage)? Would be a nice companion to the Xerxes Gyuto she'll be bringing LOL


----------



## Jacob_x (Aug 16, 2016)

Definitely +1 on Jon's Takashimas. Managed to pick one up on here and it's a great intro to jnats, really love it. Also I use it way more than my other, finer, nats, so you get a feel for it very quickly and need little excuse to pull it out!


----------



## daveb (Aug 16, 2016)

I started with a Takashima from Jon, added a a medium Ikarashi, an Aoto, a coarse Omura, another finisher and a couple more along the way. The Aoto - Green Aoto from Maxsim - is the last I would give up.


----------

